
Yes/No: Time tracking for a small software startup dev team? - mgamache
I manage a small 4 person dev team in a healthcare software startup (2 week Agile sprints). Some stakeholders want time tracking. Pros and Cons?
======
clon
In our outfit (operating for some years already) we were pondering the same
question in regards to tracking support.

In the end we did a comprehensive analysis of how much time each client
actually uses and the results were surprising. The vast majority of clients
actually are not abusing the support channels with a few outliers.

So the takeaway for us was clearly to set up Basic and VIP support packages
and spare our people the braindead overheads of time tracking.

------
tboyd47
Why do they want time tracking?

